# PE Refresher Course for the Mechanical Engineer Package



## m151755 (Sep 30, 2010)

I purchased the PE Refresher Course for the Mechanical Engineer Package at PPI2PASS. It includes both AM &amp; PM topics. I noticed that it is well organized and targets key points for passing the exam. It does however, for the AM portion, skip a lot of chapters. It only emphasizes on key points to "pass the exam". I am just about finished with the AM topics and getting ready to plow through the PM topics.

Has anyone taken this PE Refresher Course? Is it really effective for passing the exam? I feel comfotable that it follows the merm. I'm doing the machine design depth and feel that I only need to know the fundamentals for the AM topics. Am I taking the right approach?

Thanks all!


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 30, 2010)

m151755 said:


> I purchased the PE Refresher Course for the Mechanical Engineer Package at PPI2PASS. It includes both AM &amp; PM topics. I noticed that it is well organized and targets key points for passing the exam. It does however, for the AM portion, skip a lot of chapters. It only emphasizes on key points to "pass the exam". I am just about finished with the AM topics and getting ready to plow through the PM topics.
> Has anyone taken this PE Refresher Course? Is it really effective for passing the exam? I feel comfotable that it follows the merm. I'm doing the machine design depth and feel that I only need to know the fundamentals for the AM topics. Am I taking the right approach?
> 
> Thanks all!


I think you're on the right track. I'm doing MD too and I have been just studying the basics of TF. I've been practicing by doing the sample TF breadth and depth questions so I should be ready.

I havent taken that PE refresher course, but my school offered one that was terrible. It was really just a prof standing there reading the MERM to us for 2 hours a week. He did give us some very dated test advice, but he's so old he took the PE with Noah before he stamped the plans for the Ark.


----------

